# 2011 LTZ snow tire pkg



## f37x3 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys- trying to verify if 16" wheels will in fact fit on my car before I order them. Thanks!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutely. Just make sure you get the right bolt patter. 5X105
Or if you order the 16" steelies that is fine too


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

what tires are you looking at getting?.....some times you can just buy a cheap set..and have them siped...and they will work pretty well for snow and ice..and save you money... i had my tires on my cj7 siped when i lived in south dakota..it made a big difference..and it even helped when i went off road as well


----------



## f37x3 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks- thought they would. Not really looking at saving money, looking at getting to and from work-110 miles round trip. Found pkg with general altimax arctic, rage wheels w/tpms, and lug nuts shipped to door for $921


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The LS models come with 16" wheels. They work just fine. 

Enjoy the Altimax Arctics! I thoroughly enjoyed the set I had last year!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't go wrong with that setup.. :th_coolio:


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

f37x3 said:


> Thanks- thought they would. Not really looking at saving money, looking at getting to and from work-110 miles round trip. Found pkg with general altimax arctic, rage wheels w/tpms, and lug nuts shipped to door for $921


I went with similar setup for my wifes LTZ. 16" steelies fit fine.


----------

